# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Wind: αλλαγή αριθμών Εξυπηρέτησης Βλαβών Οικιακών Πελατών

## nnn

Η WIND ΕΛΛΑΣ Τηλεπικοινωνίες Α.Ε.Β.Ε. ανακοινώνει ότι από 1 Οκτωβρίου 2018 το 13700 θα αποτελεί το βασικό τηλεφωνικό αριθμό Εξυπηρέτησης Βλαβών Οικιακών Πελατών.

 Αναλυτικότερα:

Το 13700 θα είναι προσβάσιμο από κινητά και σταθερά τηλέφωνα Wind καθώς και από σταθερά και κινητά τηλέφωνα άλλων παρόχωνΗ κλήση θα είναι δωρεάν, ανεξαρτήτως διάρκειας και παρόχουΟ εν λόγω τηλεφωνικός αριθμός θα εξυπηρετεί βλάβες κινητής και σταθερής τηλεφωνίας WindΑπό 1/4/2019 οι βασικοί αριθμοί εξυπηρέτησης βλαβών των Οικιακών Πελατών 1212, 2111201212, 8005001212, 8005001380 δεν θα είναι προσβάσιμοι.


Αναλυτικότερα:

Από τις 1/10/18 -31/3/2019 οι Πελάτες που θα καλούν τους υπό κατάργηση αριθμούς, θα ενημερώνονται ότι από 1/4/2019 η εξυπηρέτηση παρέχεται μόνο μέσω των νέων αριθμών και η κλήση θα δρομολογείται σε εκπρόσωποΑπό 1/4/2019 -31/3/2020 θα υπάρχει ενημερωτικό μήνυμα στους μη προσβάσιμους πλέον αριθμούς βάσει του οποίου οι Πελάτες θα καθοδηγούνται να καλέσουν τους νέους αριθμούς για να εξυπηρετηθούνΑπό 1/4/2020 θα υπάρχει το ακόλουθο μήνυμα στους εν λόγω αριθμούς "Ο αριθμός που καλέσατε δεν υπάρχει ή δεν είναι προσβάσιμος από το δίκτυο μας. Παρακαλούμε καλέστε στο 11818 υπηρεσία καταλόγου Ελλάδος".Η εξυπηρέτηση μέσω του ανωτέρω αριθμού παρέχεται αδιαλείπτως 24 ώρες την ημέρα, 7 ήμερες την εβδομάδα , 365 ημέρες το χρόνο.

Οι αριθμοί  Εξυπηρέτησης Κινητής ,Σταθερής και Internet παραμένουν ως έχουν.

----------

